# The official Greyhound Party Bus Build



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

It's about 1am so I'll keep the introduction short. As the build goes on, please feel free to provide constructive criticism where needed but please remember that form must follow function and this build is to generate more income not win any sound competitions. When you are over building something for strength and or safety, you sometimes must forgo obtaining that "wow" factor. However, I'm attempting to incorporate as much "wow" factor as time and budget will allow.

For those that haven't seen what the bus looks like, here is a couple of quick shotes I took earlier in the week.



















Inside isn't as bad as it looks, we moved some stuff around so we could get to the current amps and speakers under the seats.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what we found once we started looking around. Not really what I wanted to see but wasn't all that surprised. I don't understand why people can't keep wires nice and neat. I'll be ripping all this out and running all new wire.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is all the equipment we will be using on this build. I'll gather up model numbers later today but for now, I'm off to bed.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck on the build, wish I lived in the area to take advantage of this party bus.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I spy a stripper pole. LOL

Jay


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

got all 8 pods built to frame the grills for the 6x9's. Some might ask why go through the trouble of putting a grill around a grill. It's simple, drunk people like to grab things to balance themselves or just to see what they can break. The wood will help protect the plastic grills and maybe they will last longer.



















Did I mention that upholstery is my least favorite part of any install? After wrapping 8 of these, I can still say it's the least favorite part. LOL


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting... looking forward to see where this build ends up.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

The guy at BestBuy said this is the newest model, he gave me a great deal too.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

He gave you a top of the line headunit; I want one!

Seriously though, I'm subscribed to see the results.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Got all the pieces cut today for all 4 boxes. Should be able to start assembling them tomorrow if the weather isnt bad enough to keep me from going out










For those that are new to box building maybe these tips will help. 

I like to map my cuts out on graph paper to see how to lay out the pieces to waste as little as possible. Plus graph paper is cheaper then sheets of MDF. I was able to cut all 4 boxes out of two sheets. 










Then just lay it out on the sheet. 










This is all that was wasted from both sheets.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

interesting way to map out the box, do you also take into account the width of the cut?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet! in for the build log!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

+1 Subscribed. This should be an interesting build to watch.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

mattyjman said:


> interesting way to map out the box, do you also take into account the width of the cut?


Yes, my blade makes an 1/8" cut so I leave at least a 1/4 space between my cuts.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Another tip that might help a few of you save some time when building. If you're like me and don't have a big nice table saw and make most of you're cuts with a skill (circle) saw you know how exhuasting it can be to take a measurement then do the math to subtract/add for the width of your saw plate. 

This simple little fence jig does all the math for you and assures you have a straight cut right down the line every time. I made a 4 and 8 foot jig so I could rip full sheets if needed. Just align the board with your mark and cut. 

This is the 4 foot being used









And this is the 8 foot laying on the floor but same idea as the 4 foot.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

a party bus for senior citizens.? NICE!  lol want to see how this turns out.!


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

photobucket is about to piss me off


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Man I got excited to see pics!


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry, I'm working on trying to find a better site to host them but it's going to take some time to get them all switched over. I'd much rather work on the bus then the pictures.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

So I can't edit my posts after a certian time period so I guess we will just wait until the 27th for photobucket to allow the pictures to be viewed again.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

shake this said:


> So I can't edit my posts after a certian time period so I guess we will just wait until the 27th for photobucket to allow the pictures to be viewed again.


It's easier to just pony up the cash for an unlimited account, it's pretty cheap too.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

chad said:


> It's easier to just pony up the cash for an unlimited account, it's pretty cheap too.


X2

I finally did.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

I just moved everything over to imageshack and will continue to upload pictures from that for now. The others should be back online by the 27th.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

maybe this will work for now.

ImageShack Album - 18 images


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Not going to bore anyone with pictures of rectangle boxes but everything is together except the ports and front pieces. Will finish them up this weekend and take pictures then. Should also have the panels that will hold the 6x9's vinyled this week and maybe installed this weekend as well.


----------



## ndevall (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice work! A local guy has built 6 party buses out of old school buses and all of them are rented out on the weekends! $500 a night X 6 buses X 2 nights = $6,000 a weekend!


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, you can pull some crazy income with them during the busy months but other months, they just sit. The guy just picked up a 3rd bus and is looking at possibly a 4th. Looks like I might be busy for the next several months.


----------



## shake this (Jan 10, 2012)

Just a quick update with pictures. Finished the boxes, battery box, wired up the batteries and installed the 6x9's, Thinking about changing out the black vinyle for smoked plexiglas to give it a classy look. 










This is what was orginally installed in the bus










My cheap speaker terminals that I made for less then 10 cents a set.


----------



## titaniumpartybus (Oct 11, 2019)

That's really impressive as such an innovation indeed can become many helpful certainly from point of income...though, a little bit custom touch will be able to get more.


----------



## libertypartybus (Oct 11, 2019)

The custom changes you have made are really impressive though If you have any more to know then visit us...


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

post is over 7 years old....


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

RRizz said:


> post is over 7 years old....


I guess they never realize this. They just wanted to comment the post. Sometimes it's worth to see the Original post date to make sure is not a really old one.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

javcolin said:


> I guess they never realize this. They just wanted to comment the post. Sometimes it's worth to see the Original post date to make sure is not a really old one.


I guess I'm weird, the date is the first thing I usually check when I open a thread lol


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Two new users joined in the same month, both named _partybus, each with 1 post, resurrecting an old thread, and a poor grasp of English...hmmm


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

BigAl205 said:


> Two new users joined in the same month, both named _partybus, each with 1 post, resurrecting an old thread, and a poor grasp of English...hmmm


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Not to mention, commenting on custom touches that you can't see clearly because Photobucket is a piece of **** and ruined the internet.


----------

